# Game #35 (1/11): Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trail Blazers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (18-16) @ Portland Trail Blazers (10-24)

Rose Garden (Portland)









Date: Wednesday, January 11th
Time: 7:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































S. Blake J. Dixon T. Outlaw Z. Randolph J. Przybilla 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Portland Trail Blazers





























Jarrett Jack
Ruben Patterson
Theo Ratliff
Sebastian Telfair

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Blazers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 34.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Zach Randolph 17.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Zach Randolph 8.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Sebastian Telfair 4.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Viktor Khryapa 1.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Joel Przybilla 2.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .526</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Joel Przybilla .573</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .462</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Charles Smith .429</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .952</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Steve Blake .825</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>22-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>18-14</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>18-16</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-16</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>13-20</td><td>9.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>27-8</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>22-12</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Utah Jazz</td><td>18-17</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>26-9</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>22-11</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>18-14</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>18-16</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>8. Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-16</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>9. Denver Nuggets</td><td>18-18</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>15-17</td><td>10.5</td></table>

Blazers Notebook: McMillan considers change
Monday, January 09, 2006
MIKE TOKITO; [email protected]










The merry-go-round that has been the Trail Blazers' lineup might be getting ready for another spin. A season-long-tying losing streak will do that.

Miami all but set the Blazers' ever-changing rotation into motion again with a 118-89 win in the Rose Garden. Blazers coach Nate McMillan said he would consider changing his starting lineup and rotation before the Blazers play host to the Los Angeles Lakers on Wednesday.

"You have to," McMillan said. "We've lost six in a row. We have to look at trying to find a way to get the spark back and be competing. And I think minutes are a way of doing that. Everybody wants to play. Earning minutes is a way we can try to get us playing for 48 minutes." 

[More in URL]

*Did you know?*
Since Kobes return from suspension, heres his #'s:








47.6 PPG
9.3 RPG
5.0 APG
.490 FG % (50/102)
.571 3PT % (16/28)
.771 FT% (27/35)
3 Wins (PHI, LAC, IND)
0 Losses

Quote of the Night: 
_ "I think that's remarkable. I've seen him do this before at some point — I don't think he scored 45-plus points, but 40-plus points for a series of games. He has gone on streaks like this. I'm just hoping he can maintain it without doing anything detrimental to himself physically."_
 - 1/9: Phil on Kobe's streak

Blazers Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

All right. Now Kwame has to guard Zack Randolph who is another versitle power foward. Hopefully Kwame will do well


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

KObe always owns the Jailblazers, expect him to reach his 5th game with 45+ pts along with the win :banana:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I think him continuing his streak would be a nice early birthday present for me...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Can't lose this game. Just can't!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

why does steve blake start over sebastion telfair?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers should have a blowout win this game, if not, something is seriously wrong


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> why does steve blake start over sebastion telfair?


 I think Sebastien is still injured.

And as for Kobe getting to 45+ points, I think hes gonna shoot a terrible % for some reason.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Telfair is hurt


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm not worried about the scoring streak and I hope Kobe's not either. If Kobe does not score a point and we win im happy.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

And I thought the Laker lineup looked bad.....wtf happened to the Blazers?

We'd BETTER win this game.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

This _should_ be ours.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If we have any chance of making the playoffs, we have to win these kind of games.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Exactly but I wont be surprised to see them lay a stinker tonight!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Look for Patterson to get into the game early with Dixon starting off on Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We have to contain Randolph to have the best chance at winning the game...I'd trust Kwame to be able to do that.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this game seems like an easy win but we always lose these kind of games after winning streak

go lakers


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

the blazers cant matchup w/ the lakers, kobe should have another hay day w/ this team...whose gonna stop him? the "kobe stopper"...puleez
---but i have a feeling kobes 45pt streak ends tonight, we have guys that can score against this blazer team, kobe shouldnt have to carry the team on his back tonight....but im not oppsed to it, id like to see the 45+ streak to last a lil longer i just dont see it happening


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobes streak is gonna end today because he is goign to end up witha triple double... or close to it. He is going to have over 7 assists and around 20 or something points.

Bank on it!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm thinking 30/7/7 from Kobe, although i'd like to see a 50 point game personally


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Personally I hope they just blow them out so they're not tired for the Cavs game at Staples.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odd lineup for Portland tonight


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When did the trail blazers move to LA? The fans cheer more for kobe than Laker fans cheer for kobe, its hilarious.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow That Was ****ing Sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow what a play.. Kobe to Smush who gives a backwards pass to Cook for the jam.. Cook with 6 :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Wow what a play.. Kobe to Smush who gives a backwards pass to Cook for the jam.. Cook with 6 :clap:



What a pretty play!!! Kwame also with 6


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, they are playing some solid defense on the Lakers.. But wheres the return defense?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Man, the Lakers really need an inside scoring presence...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: What a stinker.. Down 31-24 after 1


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My greatest fear has become a reality...we're getting whooped by the Portland Trailblazers.

The defense is pathetic, the offensive shot selection is moronic and the passing is terrible.

Just an awful first quarter, really, really awful.

The Blazers are not a difficult team to beat. All you have to do is stay with their shooters (Blake and Dixon), and you'll have your way with them. Yet, those two are open every time down. :curse: :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If these turds could play defense this wouldnt even be close.. Kobe not playing defense either a lot doesnt help (he has 3 steals but).. He's left a few people open that have hit shots.. That's ok.. because Kobe is willing the team back in it :laugh:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Not looking good but i still think lakers will win it, they are only losing because of complete lack of defense so far


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

that was a sick dunk by parker


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Smush taking fools to school with the crossover and the dunk!!!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

smush is ballin tonight


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I want to slap Lamar Odom in the face right now. 

He's letting Patterson stomp all over him and then he throws the ball away and commits the foul at the end of the half! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Play some friggin defense!! :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

some one should stop dixon and Ruben patterson. Our defense sucks. hope 2nd half is good


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Blazers 59 - Lakers 58


```
STARTERS	M	FG	3FG	FT	OR	TR	A	TO	STL	BLK	PF	PTS
K. Bryant, SG	20	8-14	1-5	6-7	0	1	0	0	3	0	1	23
L. Odom, SF	18	2-4	0-0	3-4	0	4	2	1	0	0	3	7
S. Parker, PG	17	4-6	0-1	2-2	0	2	2	1	1	0	2	10
C. Mihm, C	16	2-4	0-0	0-0	1	4	1	0	0	0	2	4
K. Brown, C	13	2-3	0-0	0-0	1	2	1	2	1	0	0	4
BENCH		M	FG	3FG	FT	OR	TR	A	TO	STL	BLK	PF	PTS
S. Vujacic, PG	11	0-1	0-0	0-0	0	1	0	1	0	0	0	0
D. George, SF	8	1-1	0-0	0-0	0	1	0	0	0	1	0	2
B. Cook, PF	8	4-6	0-0	0-0	0	1	0	0	0	0	1	8
L. Walton, SF	7	0-2	0-1	0-0	0	0	0	1	0	0	1	0
V. Wafer, SG	4	0-1	0-1	0-0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
Totals	 		23-42	1-8	11-13	2	16	6	6	5	1	10	58
 			54.8%	12.5%	84.6%
```


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This has been the worst defensive effort I've seen from any team all season long. Do they even give a damn?

Smush Parker needs to put his *** on the bench right now...what the hell is he thinking? He can't play a lick of D and that alley-oop pass...WTF was that?!

PUT BYNUM IN!!!!

This has just been a terribly coached game by Jackson so far. We were getting slammed on the boards in the first half and he kept Mihm and Cook in there.

Portland only has 9 O boards but it seems like 50. :curse: :curse:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

NO.......... this cant be happening we might lose to the blazers


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

How in the hell is dixon and blake torching us? they combine 15 for 20 OUCH!!!! Wheres the def smush? wheres the def kabe? Atleast someone is doing a fine job on randolph.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I had a feeling that this game was going to be close when I saw posts here and on LG that our starters wont even play the 4th. I heard from a lot of my friends, "should be an easy win" tonight. Looks like thats not gonna happen.

10 down heading into the 4th. No defense tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Am I seeing this right? Kobe with ONLY 18 FGA in 3 qtrs of play! . Are the Blazers doubling him or something?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh heck.. Watch them come back even though they shouldnt :rofl:

And yes Steve Blake and Ruben Patterson are giving Kobe a hard time.. and his teammates are too..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

4th qtr kobe is still on bench :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I just now decided to watch the game and I see that the Lakers are down by ten. I'm not surprised because the Blazers always seem to play beying their level when against the Lakers and Kings.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

At least Kobe is taking it to the hole. 

The Blazer's commentators have no basketball I.Q.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

At least Kobe is getting to the line, BTW who is guarding Dixon, is it Kobe?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

****, I think I jinxed us, right when it looked like a comeback I had to compliment Kobe. ****.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh take out Cook.. Need some rebounding :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Hmm...Kobe shooting the three!

PHil is mad but really should be mad at himself. WHy isn he going small when the Blazers have Randolph and Prizbilla on the for. The Lakers are down by ten and for some reason everybody is taking threes when the Blazer's paint defense is terrible. Kobe and Lamar are able to get in the paint at will.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

The One said:


> At least Kobe is taking it to the hole.
> 
> The Blazer's commentators have no basketball I.Q.


That and their just plain hatin on Kobe, they are making me sick with Kobe comments on every Laker posessions. Screw NBA TV I want the Lakers feed.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

There goes are season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** **** **** ****


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm WTF at Portland announcers.. Odom didnt get Kobe.. Ruben did..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Blazers are getting to the hole at will too so Phil needs to get Kwame in there with Mihm and make a run or the Blazers may win be 20.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe sure is getting a lot of 'Kobe calls' but ****.. The Portland announcers.. Talk about big time homers.. 

Down 8 with 5:37 left..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I have never heard such one sided commentators: I mean they were litterally complaining how George ran into one of the Blazer's players foot that caused Goerge to trip and they go and say that it was not a foul on defense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Alright Kobe does not have that Clippers magic so he really needs to stop taking threes. The team needs to play so defense. SMush needs to stop defense gambling.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Again. Where is KWAME!!!? Phil, he can play some D so get him in the court.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

No defense + taking unnecessary 3s = 10 point deficit:no:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> *No defense* + taking unnecessary 3s = 10 point deficit:no:


Bring in KWaME!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ruben and victor are gone but its too late to recover.. only Kobe can save us


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Not getting rebounds! Bring in Kwame!!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kwame is in phils dog house


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Things that made this game go south:
- Our post D has been eaten up by Ruben and Zack so the Lakers are trying to crowd the paint so the Blazers pick and roll and get and open shot. Whats even worse is when the Blazers do get into the paint and shoot, the Lakers are not rebounding.

- Kobe is taking too many three....

- ... which is because nobody is scoring

- We look tired because they are beating us off the dribble and we are fouling


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

****.. how much longer do we have to watch this current team? They aint improving..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Kwame is in phils dog house


What did he do?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Smush Parker is a *******. 1:30 left in the game, down by 7, and he's standing there dribbling the ball and not doing anything. Why the hell would you give it to Mihm in the low post instead of trying to get it to Kobe?

Games like this show us how much we really suck.

Was a retard coaching this team tonight? I'm not sure if that was Phil Jackson or not.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Ehh..everyone takes their lumps on the road, even to lesser teams like Blazers/Hawks/Raptors.

I wouldnt be too worried, I think they just overlooked to Cleveland.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> ****.. how much longer do we have to watch this current team? They aint improving..


 
The Blaxers are bad but they always play good against the Lakers,


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont know but it's not like Kwame was playing great defense either.. He was allowing some layups too.. Doesnt matter.. Kwame being out there or not it would be a loss..

What's pathetic.. is Blake, Dixon, and Patterson not being stopped..

Eh I'm somewhat worried.. Playoff teams have to win these games..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Ehh..everyone takes their lumps on the road, even to lesser teams like Blazers/Hawks/Raptors.
> 
> I wouldnt be too worried, I think they just *overlooked to Cleveland*.


A positive way to look at it. 


I do not mind Kobe taking a lot of shots but he has to go to his bread-and-butter which is taking it to the whole.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

113 points given up...story of the game. Randolph didnt even have that big of a night either.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> is* Blake, Dixon, and Patterson not being stopped*..
> 
> Eh I'm somewhat worried.. Playoff teams have to win these games..


That is because the Lakers were soo concerned about the paint. The Lakers displayed there worse defensive rotation today. That is why Dixon, Blake, and Patterson had great games around the perimeter.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The One said:


> What did he do?


Rebounding and playing defense like ****. He looked like garbage, as did just about everyone else.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're not making the playoffs, folks. This game proved that this team is no better than they were last year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

How embarrasing.......Id rather have Ronny running the point instead of Sasha.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I wonder who will stop Lebron James tomorrow. We played horrible D and Phil Jackson's another bigges coaching mistakes. I guess Hawks coach came onto Phil


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The worst part is that the commentators are giving all of the credit to the Blazers. the Lakers played bad and made the Blazers look good. They are saying they stopped Kobe but Kobe score 41 points. Kobe killed himself by taking threes because he could have got into the paint as much as he wanted to. Bad loss and it's bad because they play the Cavs which are a great team and don't forgett about the Maimi game. 
The Christmas game agianst Shaq was what made this team go on a losing streak to begin with, so Phil is right, the next several game are the Lakers defining moment.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We're not making the playoffs, folks. This game proved that this team is no better than they were last year.


LOL, its not time to jump off the bridge yet. It was a letdown loss, I still think this team comes together after the ASB. All Phil Jackson led teams do better in the second half of the season.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sasha and Smush are pathetic tonight. Smush thinks that this is a streetball. Sasha 0 for 5 is only good for practice shooting. What happed to Kwame brown? why he didn't played?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We're not making the playoffs, folks. This game proved that this team is no better than they were last year.


still to early to say that because its not like we have not seen what this team can do when everything is clicking.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Today's defense looked like last year. **** was disgusting.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Because Kwame stunk after he made his first two shots.. That's why..

Smush is showing his true self.. Sasha... 

Cook is only a shooter and pretty worthless after that.. Odom still doesnt make an impact .. 15-6-5..

This team is as bad as last year.. They play as bad of defense.. Sure they have improved some but it hasnt made a difference.. 

There's no second option..


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Personally I think this shows that if Kobe only plays "very good" instead of "supernatural" that the current trend of how the team plays/contributes leaves a WHOLE LOT to be desired.

When called upon to offer some kind of help other than offensive rebounding or wide open jumpers the team couldn't really step up.

When did Rudy Three take over again?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a crap game... Why is it so hard for us to take lesser teams seriously?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> When did Rudy Three take over again?


I'd rather have Rudy Three right now.. They were a much better 3PT team (not % wise but had better shooters).. now they have nobody that can make a three.. and about the only one that's decent at it doesnt even shoot it anymore..


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> All Phil Jackson led teams do better in the second half of the season.


No. they don't.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

That was so gay..I made a bet that Kobe wouldn't score 40 tonight..and one of the last ****ing plays..we let him get a dunk. Kobe..go **** yourself. 

Don't worry you guys though, our guard play was out of this world tonight, and yes our commentators are big homers, but hey, over half the leagues are. 

Pretty fun game to watch, atleast from a Blazer fans perspective.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Odom was actually good as far as FG% goes today. The team shot .480, I'll take that every night if given the chance. But Blake and Dixon were just blowing by Kobe and Smush too many times, which got Mihm and Kwame into bad positions. Defensive rotations were a little too slow and they just looked lazy tonight. The Blazers stopped every run the Lakers made and its sort of hard to make a run, when the Blazers got 4 team fouls halfway through the quarter, yet Kobe shoots a very long 3. Offensively, this game was okay, but there still is a lot to be desired on the defensive end.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> No. they don't.


 Our's do.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'd rather have Rudy Three right now.. They were a much better 3PT team (not % wise but had better shooters).. now they have nobody that can make a three.. and about the only one that's decent at it doesnt even shoot it anymore..


Are you kidding?

We have a worse record right now than we did last year at this point of the year (mainly due to difficulty of schedule), but this team has shown a lot more than last year's team has. This year they've shown they can play some D on a consistent basis while last year we would get by on living and dying by the 3. Phil actually looks like he knows what he's doing while Rudy would run ISO plays for Kobe or Lamar and pretty much nothing else.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Because Kwame stunk after he made his first two shots.. That's why..
> 
> Smush is showing his true self.. Sasha...
> 
> ...


we just did not play good D. that is all, had nothing to do with our O.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

mang said:


> Are you kidding?


No, what's so great about this team compared to last year's? They play better defense? What's that brought em? Still a .500 record..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I wonder who will stop Lebron James tomorrow. We played horrible D and Phil Jackson's another bigges coaching mistakes. I guess Hawks coach came onto Phil


Yeah, Phil does take some blame because the Blazers were doing the same thing over and over again during the fourth quarter and never really acknowledge it. For the first part of the fourth quarter he had Cook. Yeah he can provide scoring but he was beat to the rebound the whole time. Phil have way addressed it by putting mihm in but he had Odom at Power forward where he struggled on D and looked tire so he was not getting reblound either. That is When he should have given Kwame another chance.
The line-up should have been Smush or Sasha, Kobe, Odom, Kwame, Mihm. Odom would be where he is comfortable. Kwame can guard tghe post and help Mihm. As far as the guards - I don't know because Smush and Sasha both played like crap. Smush gambled to much and was beaten off the dribble and Sasha always went in back of the pick. Either way the Lakers lacked post D and Kwame;s dog house situation kept him out of the game.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> No. they don't.


You dont think they play much better as a team the second half? Ive seen it in his days in Chicago and over here in LA. As a unit, the team looks much better in that their defense steps up and offensively, the triange is executed well. 

Record wise? Im not sure, I have to look up the numbers, but watching Chicago or LA, the second half of the season is when everything usually goes into a groove.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

A team we should've beat. Kobe takes 13 3's I don't know why. This is why I hate it when he makes a couple of 3's in game, he begins to think he's a good 3pt shooter which he's just not. He doesn't need to be, he can get to the basket at will. Get it through your head Kobe: You ain't going nowhere when you're taking 30 shots and the next guy's in single digit attempts!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> No, what's so great about this team compared to last year's? They play better defense? What's that brought em? Still a .500 record..


 
They really should be like 22-15 or something because that fifve game losing streak was uncalled for.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

erniejohnson said:


> A team we should've beat. Kobe takes 13 3's I don't know why. This is why I hate it when he makes a couple of 3's in game, he begins to think he's a good 3pt shooter which he's just not. He doesn't need to be, he can get to the basket at will. Get it through your head Kobe: You ain't going nowhere when you're taking 30 shots and the next guy's in single digit attempts!!!


It also doesnt help Lamar is too passive..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One said:


> They really should be like 22-15 or something because that fifve game losing streak was uncalled for.


But they arent.. They are 18-17.. Nothin to praise..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> You dont think they play much better as a team the second half? Ive seen it in his days in Chicago and over here in LA. As a unit, the team looks much better in that their defense steps up and offensively, the triange is executed well.
> 
> Record wise? Im not sure, I have to look up the numbers, but watching Chicago or LA, the second half of the season is when everything usually goes into a groove.


The Lakers have an average of about 24-9 after the all-star break so I say they do play better during the second half.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> No, what's so great about this team compared to last year's? They play better defense? What's that brought em? Still a .500 record..


But then again, its not pick and roll shoot 3 offense. At least there is a system here in which some players are still barely getting a grasp of. I honestly cant tell you how long it takes for a player new to the triangle to pick up the system, but I think once everyone gets a good grasp of it, Im hoping by the ASB, everything won't seem that bad.

Everyone just needs to stop with all the doomsday predictions just because we lost 1 game to the Blazers.

Every team in the NBA loses a stinker once in a while, Pistons to Jazz, Spurs to Hawks, Im not saying we're on their level, but losing to a non playoff team is something that happens to every team in the NBA.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

im not gonna cry over this one... they hit their shots... our defense fell asleep but they were on...

kobe scored high again but to no failure on others to produce our offense functioned actually pretty well unfortunatley the other end of the court was a failure... when patterson puts up that many u know sumthins wrong


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> But then again, its not pick and roll shoot 3 offense. At least there is a system here in which some players are still barely getting a grasp of. I honestly cant tell you how long it takes for a player new to the triangle to pick up the system, but I think once everyone gets a good grasp of it, Im hoping by the ASB, everything won't seem that bad.
> 
> Everyone just needs to stop with all the doomsday predictions just because we lost 1 game to the Blazers.
> 
> Every team in the NBA loses a stinker once in a while, Pistons to Jazz, Spurs to Hawks, Im not saying we're on their level, but losing to a non playoff team is something that happens to every team in the NBA.


The Blame can also go on Kobe. I think he is becoming more impatient with the teams inablilty to grasp the Offense. The Lakers really needed to win one of those Jazz games convincingly when Kobe was out so that He can see for himself that the team can be trusted.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> You dont think they play much better as a team the second half? Ive seen it in his days in Chicago and over here in LA. As a unit, the team looks much better in that their defense steps up and offensively, the triange is executed well.
> 
> Record wise? Im not sure, I have to look up the numbers, but watching Chicago or LA, the second half of the season is when everything usually goes into a groove.


Kobe also tends to step up his play after the ASB, so I have some high (not _that_ high though) hopes for this team.

Hopefully Kobe's not tired out tomorrow because I will be going to the game. LeBron better bring his A+ game. :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Every team in the NBA loses a stinker once in a while, Pistons to Jazz, Spurs to Hawks, Im not saying we're on their level, but losing to a non playoff team is something that happens to every team in the NBA.


But that's the thing.. Those teams can afford to lose one of those every now and then but this team? They need these wins if they want in the playoffs


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Barf. Horrible game to watch. That's the type of D they played last year. Yikes. 

That said, I'm really getting tired of certain posters who whine and moan about the season being _over_, 35 games into the season, because of one loss on the road. Perspective.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> But that's the thing.. Those teams can afford to lose one of those every now and then but this team? They need these wins if they want in the playoffs


Every team loses like this once in a while. I do agree we should've and could've won this game, but we just didn't. We still got a little more than half the season to go and who knows, maybe we can put on a run like the Nuggets last year? You never know what might happen.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Why can't Bynum have some of Cook's minutes? Maybe he can grab a rebound or two?...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> Barf. Horrible game to watch. That's the type of D they played last year. Yikes.
> 
> That said, I'm really getting tired of certain posters who whine and moan about the season being _over_, 35 games into the season, because of one loss on the road. Perspective.


Eh I'm not whining or saying the season is over.. I just see a team that hasnt really improved though. (Yea I know the triangle takes a while to learn). They only have been winning because of Kobe for the most part this year.. It's really ridiculous. No one star can do it himself but if that's what they want, then good luck trying to do it..


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

I have never ever heard such crappy homerish commentating in my life that went on during this game. They were some big time Laker haters bashing everything and anything they could think of, it was ridiculous. Just a couple examples off the top of my head (Kobe benching Kwame for not passing to him, Phil's throne, Kobe whining when in fact Patterson was flopping on the floor crying after every single foul, calling Smush Smoosh and thinking it was hilarious, saying Odom smacked Kobe in the face when the replay they showed 8 times showed Patterson's hand hit him, saying Steve Blake was running down the court yelling he was the Kobe killer, saying the refs were wearing Laker jerseys, etc etc etc.) What a couple of doofs. I wonder if they post on this board? *See any Kobe thread on the main board.

With that being said, the Lakers needed to crash the boards tonight, Mihm was the only one attacking the boards and he was getting shut down by Ratliff and Randolf. The Lakers seem to do well when Kobe takes the game in his hands moreso in the 2nd half, after the team gets relaxed. The defense also hurt tonight; the Blazers were scoring at will.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Yeah, I didn't mean you. Overall the triangle does take a while for players to get comfortable. But perfect execution or not, this team just doesn't have the talent. The defense has been good the majority of the year, so these types of defensive performances aren't the norm. But still, you have to come and play against the Blazers.

Hope they aren't gassed playing against the Cavs tomorrow.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Toss2Moss said:


> I have never ever heard such crappy homerish commentating in my life that went on during this game. They were some big time Laker haters bashing everything and anything they could think of, it was ridiculous. Just a couple examples off the top of my head (Kobe benching Kwame for not passing to him, Phil's throne, Kobe whining when in fact Patterson was flopping on the floor crying after every single foul, calling Smush Smoosh and thinking it was hilarious, saying Odom smacked Kobe in the face when the replay they showed 8 times showed Patterson's hand hit him, saying Steve Blake was running down the court yelling he was the Kobe killer, saying the refs were wearing Laker jerseys, etc etc etc.) What a couple of doofs. I wonder if they post on this board? *See any Kobe thread on the main board.


The homering commentators? Yeah my personal favorite was when they complained when George tripped over a blazers foot and said that George ran into the foot and the Blazers should not be called a foul!!


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Too many second chance points and not enough defensive pressure from the guards. The offense was balanced with good outings from Smush, Odom, and Mihm. Hopefully we'll see better defense and rebounding tomorrow.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

horrible game and just an awful performance everyway.. but w/e its just one game


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

the bright side is we are still at 7th seed, but i dont want to lose to a team like Portland again, by the way, Kobe need to stop shooting 3


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

You win some, you lose some... I guess.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

ugh, im got sick watching tha game, i had to turn away...It kinda reminded of the 5 game losing streak in which the offense seemed fine but the lack of defense killed em, what happened to that great team D that we saw at the start of December?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

City_Dawg said:


> ugh, im got sick watching tha game, i had to turn away...*It kinda reminded of the 5 game losing streak in which the offense seemed fine but the lack of defense killed em*, what happened to that great team D that we saw at the start of December?


 
During that five game lossing streak was when there Defense was fine but the team kept on making offensive mistakes down the stretch on not grabing rebounds


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

uke: 

Im still puking from last night...


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Technically Phils 01-02 team was even for first half vs. second half.

His second year with the lakers they were -2 games in the second half.

So WITH the Lakers... his second half teams only were "BETTER" 3 out of 5 times.

In Chicago form 89-98 he went (in the second halfs) like the following:

1.) -3
2.) -2
3.) -5
4.) +1
5.) -3
6.) Im not counting it, MJ coming back boosted the team from 2 games over .500 to 13 games over .500 in 17 games... incredible.)
7.) -4
8.) -3
9.) +3

So, phil jackson teams were only 2-6 (not including Jordan coming back year) for improving record in the second halfs of seasons.

Collectively that would be 5 and 8. Or 6-8 if you want to use the Jordan come back year.

That wouldn't even be half the time... so not remotely "allways".

Of course... of those 14... he also won 9 rings... so who is to say "boo"?


----------

